# Are P's more patient than Js



## newtoniuman (Aug 15, 2020)

Discuss

my J father is always impatient about his plans not taking shape, or things not going according to plan

I would just wait , see and procrastinate. i have been known to wait idly for 4 hrs and see waiting as some sort of game

Given that my patience does have limits,its definitely more than some J personality i encoutered.

so what is your view


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I think it depends on the situation that must be waited on and the kinds of patience that come into. A person can have patience with a situation because she doesn't much care about the outcome. That same person could be impatient with things she cares about.

Person A could seem to be impatient because she is trying to achieve more things than the seemingly more patient Person B in the same amount of time. In this scenario, Person B has less reason to be impatient because she's not as pressed for time as Person A.


----------



## sixdownbelow (Aug 16, 2020)

going by the 16p introverted-extroverted, impulsive-planner dichtonomy i would honestly think otherwise? but like the other person said, it could depend on the situation. percievers would probably be whatever, go with the flow and i see judgers being more understanding with time as it means things would be done / achieved correctly. maybe, idk. i think it rlly depends on the specific type and situation.


----------



## HGy (Jul 3, 2016)

I've been told I'm extremely patient. I'm an ENFJ and I notice other ENFJ are the same way. I have a few ISFJ colleagues and they are patient too. I will add INTP to that list as well. 

The most impatient ones seem to be ISTJ, INTJ and ESTJ. 

Both of those groups share a judging preference so I don't think there's a connection.


----------



## JR_the_Extraordinary (Jul 30, 2020)

Te is probably really impatient so
ESTJ, ENTJ, ISTJ, and INTJ

That’s my guess.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

I think there's a grey area between patience and procrastination which needs to be understood.

I can wait all day if it's something relating to a task I don't care about, specially if I have something else to keep me occupied.

But if it's a thing where I must wait even though I don't want to, I ain't gonna be happy. A good example is tardiness. I HATE people who are late with no excuse. Last Friday my friend said he would be ready in 10 minutes. 40 minutes later and finally... he was ready. I was already in a rush so I was internally furious.

There are also other factors, which I don't know how to describe. When I travelled India, I'd often spend hours waiting at a train station, in that kind of twilight time between checking out of a hotel and catching a train, where you have too much stuff to lug around the area, so I'd just sit and wait at the station. I was happy to do that, probably because India was a new country to me so it was exciting just to be at a place, waiting.


----------



## PathSeeker (Aug 3, 2020)

No, it varies with individual and situation.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

newtoniuman said:


> Discuss
> 
> my J father is always impatient about his plans not taking shape, or things not going according to plan
> 
> ...


I'd say P types tend to be more flexible than J types. I don't know if that makes them more patient or not.


----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

PathSeeker said:


> No, it varies with individual and situation.


This, P types have less patience for boredom while J types have a persistence that is admirable to me.


----------



## newtoniuman (Aug 15, 2020)

Robopop said:


> This, P types have less patience for boredom while J types have a persistence that is admirable to me.


i have extreme patience for boredom or lack of activity the so called ennui void, , you might be talking about estp.


----------



## newtoniuman (Aug 15, 2020)

> think there's a grey area between patience and procrastination which needs to be understood.
> 
> I can wait all day if it's something relating to a task I don't care about, specially if I have something else to keep me occupied.
> 
> But if it's a thing where I must wait even though I don't want to, I ain't gonna be happy. A good example is tardiness. I HATE people who are late with no excuse. Last Friday my friend said he would be ready in 10 minutes. 40 minutes later and finally... he was ready. I was already in a rush so I was internally furious.


patience and procrastination is the same thing.

i fail to see the difference, both involve lack of activity and idleness.
often you have to wait and delay even if you dont want to, otherwise why would it be called waiting and delay. The opposite of patience is urgency to take action and rush to get to the results.


----------



## newtoniuman (Aug 15, 2020)

if your plan or goal delayed for another 4 or 5 years , can you wait it out

can you wait at the queue when everyone is rushing to get in the front, often end up last person if not later?

This happens so often in high-stress urban societies where everyone tries to avoid being the last one or the loser that i just see it as a game.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

As a J, I can tell you, the drive for progress and completion is incredibly intense. Hell, I have this as the background wallpaper of my phone, even.










Previous one was:










Lol...

That said, there are occasions when you must bide your time. For example, when I'm driving somewhere and all the lanes ahead have a big clot of slow vehicles in them, I don't swerve around and ride people's bumpers and act like a fucking idiot about it. It will clear when some of them remember what the peddle on the right is for and not before, and acting like a maniac in that situation is usually counterproductive. Past a certain point of that, other people just get nervous, and a lot of people who are nervous behind the wheel drive SLOWER than they otherwise would, rather than speeding up.


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

I think yes, that's the nature of being P v. J, that a judger is frustrated and a perceiver is bored. Which one is going to have more patience in a slow setting? The bored one, obviously.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Robopop said:


> This, P types have less patience for boredom while J types have a persistence that is admirable to me.


Barring extremely unproductive meetings and seminars, I subscribe to the, "If you're bored, then you're boring." I've never met someone who often complains of boredom who wasn't themselves a complete waste of time.

I'll even admit more than a bit of schadenfreude re: the COVID stuff, in that a lot of people who normally try their damnedest to make their boredom other people's problem are being forced to embark on some long-overdue self-improvement, whether they wanted to or not.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2020)

[feel free to disagree]

I think for NT the relative level of patience is as below (from relatively higher to relatively lower):

INTP - ENTP - INTJ - ENTJ

Where first P is more patient than J then introvert more than extrovert.

If I expand with NF it will be:

INFP - INTP - ENFP - ENTP - INTJ - INFJ - ENTJ - ENFJ

Thus the least patient of P is still more patient than the most patient of J , that Fi trumps Ti, which in effect, also trumps Fe. Mind you, this will not be necessarily in linear scale.

And if I expand futher i would think even ENFJ is still more patient than any sensors. Something like this:


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

I wouldn’t rely on MBTI letter dichotomies. They simply aren’t accurate. For example, an INTJ may have the letter “J” in their name, but they are actually a perceiving type, just because of their functions.

I think patience is derived mainly from the position of your cognitive functions. 
I know in my case, I’m very slow to act on pretty much anything. But if it is something that *needs* to be done, I would prefer to start right away and to get it done as soon as possible. I hate waiting on something if I can get it done now, and with less energy rather than later.

I think it all depends on what that individual prioritizes. Take a look at their dominant function, and you may get a clue on what drives them, and perhaps what makes them impatient as a result of it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2020)

Elistra said:


> For example, when I'm driving somewhere and all the lanes ahead have a big clot of slow vehicles in them, I don't swerve around and ride people's bumpers and act like a fucking idiot about it. It will clear when some of them remember what the peddle on the right is for and not before, and acting like a maniac in that situation is usually counterproductive. Past a certain point of that, other people just get nervous, and a lot of people who are nervous behind the wheel drive SLOWER than they otherwise would, rather than speeding up.


Do you notice that people who are acting idiotic in a traffic jam, are almost always the ones you passed miles before?


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

As others have pointed out, there may be two kinds of patience. I don't have much patience when it comes to long-term goals (e.g., getting a university degree) or frustrating multi-step processes (e.g., dealing with the government). Also no patience with people who let me down (if you couldn't do it, why did you say you'd do it).

I have no problem with occasional traffic jams, bank lineups, etc. I can people watch or look at the surrounding architecture or scenery. However, a daily traffic jam or waiting for the bus every day is terrible.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Not necessarily. Istps, for example, are often more impatient than Isfjs. I think Fe types are generally more patient than Ti/Te types..at least with people.


----------

